# DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte



## Anglerboard-Team (11. Januar 2007)

Pressemitteilung REFILM

*„DGzRS-Sicherheit auf See“ *
DVD Neuerscheinung​
Unter dem Titel "DGzRS - SICHERHEIT AUF SEE" hat die österreichische REFILM eine Doku-Reportage über die Arbeit der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) auf einer DVD im Format 16:9 veröffentlicht, die ab sofort zum Preis von 12,90 Euro inklusive 2,50 Euro Benefizanteil für das Rettungswerk erworben werden kann.

Drei Tage lang recherchierten und drehten die Filmemacher aus Wien im Sommer 2006 exemplarisch auf den Stationen Maasholm an der Schlei und Langballigau am Ausgang der Flensburger Förde, um die häufig gefährliche und lebensrettende Arbeit der Rettungsmänner in Nord- und Ostsee zu dokumentieren. 

*Dabei wurde dem Thema "Sicherheit auf See speziell für Sportfischer" ein besonderes Augenmerk gewidme*t.

In spannenden und selten gezeigten Bildern gewinnt der Zuschauer einen Eindruck von der leistungsfähigen Technik hochmoderner Seenotkreuzer und Seenotrettungsboote. Erfahrene und motivierte Rettungsmänner berichten von ihrer Arbeit und erklären ihre umfangreiche Ausrüstung. 
An Hand von Übungsszenarien werden verschiedene Seenotfälle aus dem Bereich der Sportfischerei gezeigt, wie sie die Männer der DGzRS schon häufig erlebt und mit Erfolg gemeistert haben.

Schauplatz der Reportage ist zunächst der Seenotkreuzer "Nis Randers", auf dem unter anderem die leistungsfähigen Navigations- und Kommunikationsgeräte, die Feuerlöschanlage sowie der Betrieb des Tochterbootes "Onkel Willi" dargestellt wird. 

*An Bord des Seenotrettungsbootes "Werner Kuntze" werden anschließend verschiedene Seenotfälle für Angler praxisnah nachempfunden, die Möglichkeiten der medizinischen Erst- und Weiterbehandlung aufgezeigt sowie Sicherheitstipps im Bereich der Ausrüstung von Sportfischern gegeben.*

Zu beziehen ist die DVD "DGzRS - SICHERHEIT AUF SEE", Spielzeit ca. 45 Minuten, über das Anglerboard, der größten Internetplattform für Sportfischer in Europa im  *Fanshop vom Anglerboard, klick hier>>*

oder telefonisch unter der Nummer 0043 (0)660 2192094 . 

Der Trailer ist einmal hochauflösend (31,5 Mb) unter: 
http://www.refilm.at/trailer/2500Trailer_DGzRS.mp4 
und einmal kleiner (13,8 Mb) unter: 
http://www.refilm.at/trailer/1000Trailer_DGzRS.mp4  zu sehen.


----------



## posengucker (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Hallo Boardis,

ich durfte vorab die Rohfassung des Films sehen und kann Euch diesen nur empfehlen.

Er ist sehr informativ und am besten haben mir die Aufnahmen mit "Onkel Willi" gefallen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Nordangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Moin Moin
Ich habe die DVD mir angeschaut und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen. Viele Aspekte der Seesicherheit an Bord werden dargestellt. Weiterhin kann man erst durch die DVd erkennen, was für ein harten, gefährlichen und verantwortungsvollen Job die Jungs der Rettungsdienste haben. 
An dieser Stelle auch ein Lob an den Hersteller der DVD. Prima gemacht!!!!


Sven


----------



## gismowolf (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Ich hab mir jetzt den Trailer ein paarmal angesehen und bestelle mir jetzt die DVD,weil ich alles über die Arbeit des Seenotrettungsdienstes wissen möchte!Ich bin schon ganz gespannt darauf,was die Rettungsmänner noch alles machen!Es ist schon sehr beruhigend zu wissen,daß es Fachleute mit einer Super-Ausrüstung gibt,die Angler aus einer brenzligen Situation retten können!
Bei dem Sturm,der zur Zeit über Europa hinwegfegt,werden sie wohl kaum zum Rasten kommen!Ich wünsche ihnen immer vollen Erfolg bei ihren Einsätzen!!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Hallo,
ich hab mir die DVD angesehen und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Als "Zuschauer" die Seenotrettung zu begleiten ist nicht nur spannend sondern auch interessant. Man erfährt neben den Tipps zur Sicherheit auf See auch so einiges über die nautischen Geräte und kann außerdem auch mal ein bisschen hinter die Kulissen blicken. Dass man mit dem Kauf die DGzRS auch noch etwas unterstützen kann rundet die ganze Sache ab.


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

vielen dank für eure worte!
freut mich das euch der film gefällt und ihr was daraus mitnehmen konntet.
momentan sind ja wieder schwere stürme und die jungs haben alle hände voll zu tun.
hoffentlich geht alles gut.....
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Ich kam heute abend nach der Arbeit am Bau von Boardi Schrottreaktor um ca.19:20 nach Hause und da lag schon die DVD
vor dem pc!Die werde ich mir heute noch ansehen!Besten Dank
an rob für die rasche Zusendung!Zu uns in den Hausruck dauert der Postweg normalerweise immer einen ganzen Tag länger.


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

na dann viel spass mit dem film wolfgang!!
da war die post aber wirklich einmal schnell!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

So,ich hab mir den Film gestern Abend und heute angesehen und bin stark beeindruckt!Ein dickes Lob an rob für die spannende und 
informative Darstellung!Man muß aber immer daran denken,daß bei 
Notfalleinsätzen das Wetter mit der Urgewalt dabei ist.


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

ja da hast du recht wolfgang!
wenn dann auch noch ein schwerer seegang hinzu kommt ,ist so ein einsatz sehr gefährlich.
wir hatten ja beim dreh relativ gutes wetter.selbst da war ein übersteigen auf ein anderes boot wegen der wellen schon nicht einfach.das dann noch mit notfallausrüsstung bzw den verletzten vom boot mit der trage zurück heben,da gebührt den männern respekt für ihren einsatz und mut.
lg rob


----------



## Netroutier (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung REFILM
> 
> *„DGzRS-Sicherheit auf See“ *
> DVD Neuerscheinung​
> ...


Hallo Leute,
Ich halte die gefährliche Arbeit der DGzRS an der Küste um die deutschen Gewässer, für die wichtigste freiwillige Arbeit überhaupt. 
Ich selbst bin seit Jahren Fördermitglied der Gesellschaft und ich kann so einen Film nur befürworten.  Zeigt er nicht nur einen Teil der wichtigsten Arbeit und Risiken, die die Freiwilligen um ihre Vormänner zu leisten und einzugehen bereit sind. 
Es zeigt auch wie wichtig der Umgang mit der "Seemannschaft" ist. Nämlich die richtige Vorbereitung für eine Fahrt auf der See und richtige Kenntnis und der Umgang mit Menschen und Gefahren auf See.

Das Motto der DGzRS lautet: 

Wenn andere reinfahren, 
fahren wir raus.

Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass die Helfer sich nicht so oft in Gefahr bringen müssen, doch die Stürme der letzten Tage lassen anderes Vermuten. Sollen doch alle Retter Gesund wieder ihren Heimathafen anlaufen.

In dem Sinne, Gute Fahrt für alle Angel-und Sportbootbegeisterten auf See


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Hei Rob, sauber professioneller Trailer! #6

Wollen wir den als  Einleitung vor dem DGzRS-Vortrag "Sicherheit auf See" beim Norwegentreffen zeigen?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

servus karsten!
ja könnt ihr gerne machen!
ich geh mal davon aus, dass ihr den trailer hochauflösend in dv pal auf dvd benötigen werdet.
kann euch das per post zu kommen lassen!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Supi! #6

Kriegst den Trailer direkt zu unserem Medienzaren Pete? 

Viele Grüße aus Eventtown

Karstensen

PS: wann kriegen wir denn mal die Videografie von Torsvag zu sehen?


----------



## rob (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

servus karsten!
ich schick die dvd zum knurri,da er von mir noch einige dinge per post bekommt!
der vannoya streifen sollte im mai fix fertig sein,in kürze gibt es namibia.
mit besten grüssen
rob


----------



## Jirko (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

...nun bin auch ich endlich mal dazu gekommen, mir diese DVD anzuschauen rob! ist wirklich ein sehr beeindruckender streifen geworden! ich zieh mal virtuell mein hütchen und freue mich schon heute auf deine weiteren projekte - einfach klasse rob #6


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Prima, Rob! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Laksos (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Moin rob,

Laksine und ich haben uns gestern abend deinen Film angeschaut, da ist dir wirklich ein toller Streifen gelungen, sehenswert!#6 

War sehr interessant und informativ, sowohl von der ganzen Arbeit der DGzRS und auch der Technik her. - Danke dafür, und wir freu'n uns schon auf deinen nächsten Blockbuster!:m


----------



## rob (2. März 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

vielen dank für euer feedback!
diese positive und grosse resonanz über diesen film hat mich sehr gefreut!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Kunze (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: DGzRS - Sicherheit auf See - Ein Film den jeder Meeresangler haben sollte*

Hallo rob!

Hab die DVD mir eben angeschaut.

Klasse gemacht. #6

Sie zeigt Eindrucksvoll die Arbeit der vielen Helfer, die das wohlgemerkt in 

ihrer Freizeit machen. 

Sicherheit auf See ist ein Thema was uns alle angeht und Jeder beherzigen 

sollte.

Die DVD gibt alle wichtigen Tipps dazu und sollte in keiner "Sammlung" 

von uns fehlen. #h

PS: Freu mich schon auf die Vannøya - Scheibe. :l


----------

